# ارجو من جميع المسيحيين الدخول



## الباحث عن النور (9 يونيو 2010)

مرحبا ويعطيكم العافية اخواني

انا حابب اعرفكم على نفسي انا اسمي محمد من فلسطين من الاراضي المحتلة عام 48 عمري 22 سنة

من ونا ولد صغير وانا متأثر بالمسيحيين ( قريتي نصفها مسلمين ونصفها مسيحيين) وكنت شايفهم ناس مثقفين ومحترمين وقلوبهم طيبة بعكسنا احنا المسلمين الي كلشي عنا بتعصب بينما المسيحي ماخد الحياة بالرواق والهدوء..

دايما باحتفالات المسيحيين بكيت اتأثر بالترانيم وبصوت جرس الكنيسة والخ... فحبيت ادرس واتعلم عقيدة المسيحيين واعرف شو اسس اعتقادهن لاني صرت اشك في انو المسيحية هي الديانة الافضل والاكثر انتشاراً 

كما اني مستاء من بعض ما في القران من ايات متل ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين وغيرها من الايات الغير مفهومة والي في تضارب بتفاسيرها..

بختصار اسمي يبين هدفي وهو البحث عن النور فحابب اتعرف عالديانة المسيحية لعلها تكون الحق فاتبعها

وشكرا الكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يونيو 2010)

> لاني صرت اشك في انو المسيحية هي الديانة الافضل والاكثر  انتشاراً


هذا لا شك فيه اخي فطائفة واحدة من المسيحين اكثر من عدد المسلمين كلهم ولكن لا فائدة من العدد الا اذا كان يحبون الله حبا كبيرا جدا كما هو الحال معنا 
فنحن نحب الله جدااااااااااااااا


بص عزيزي 
المسيحية ليست دين على قدر ما هى المسيح نفسه والمسيح هو مؤسسها بعهديها

اقرأ موضوع كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟ وبعدها اسأل كيفما تشاء في اي شيء


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يونيو 2010)

*بلاش سخافه بقي هو بالعدد انشاالله مسيحي واحد مش هتفرق معايا*

*«ادْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ! 
*​*
**و شكرا*​


----------



## fredyyy (10 يونيو 2010)

*تم حذف مشاركة العضو himo *

*لعدم تشتيت الموضوع *

*خلونا مع صاحب السؤال وهدفه كما ذكر *




> بختصار اسمي يبين هدفي وهو البحث عن النور فحابب *اتعرف* عالديانة المسيحية لعلها تكون الحق فاتبعها


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يونيو 2010)

هي بي بي سي دي موحي بها من الله ولا ايه يعني


----------



## himo (10 يونيو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *تم حذف مشاركة العضو himo *
> 
> *لعدم تشتيت الموضوع *
> 
> *خلونا مع صاحب السؤال وهدفه كما ذكر *



من حقك عزيزي فريدي
وأعتذر عن التشتيت
ولكن بقي مشاركة لمولكا رداً على المحذوف ومعلومة غير موثقة 
والامر لك
شكراً لك


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يونيو 2010)

*لا موثقة منغير معرف اة هى وكاثوليك العالم عددهم يفوق عدكم بملايين وكلكم شروة واحدة سنة وشيعة *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 يونيو 2010)

> فحابب اتعرف عالديانة المسيحية لعلها تكون الحق فاتبعها


لو عايز تعرف المسيحية كويس اوى .. 
يبقى اقرى كتاب المسيحيين .. ( الكتاب المقدس )
وبما انك مبتدأ شوية انصح فى البداية بقراءة العهد الجديد .. ابتداءا من انجيل متى .
هل عندك كتاب مقدس ؟

واحنا كلنا معاك وهنساعدك لو احتجت تسأل او تستفسر 
ربنا معاك.


----------



## dimitrios (10 يونيو 2010)

يا أخي الباحث عن النور إعرف أن الله محبة

كما نصحوك الإخوة إقراء الكتاب المقدس بداية بالعهد الجديد.
صلي من كل قلبك هكذا كلما سمحت لك الظروف: 
أيها الرب يسوع المسيح ارحمني أنا عبدك الخاطئ

و قبل أن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس صلي هكذا:
أَيُّها السَّيِّدُ المُحِبُّ البَشَر، أَشْرِقْ في قُلوبِنا النُّورَ الصّافي، نورَ مَعرِفَتِكَ الإلهيّة، وافتَحْ عُيونَ ذِهْنِنا لِفَهْمِ تعاليمِ إنْجيلِكَ. ضَعْ فينا خَشْيَةَ وصاياكَ المغبوطة، حتّى إِذا وَطِئْنا كُلَّ الشَّهَواتِ الجَسَدِيّة، نَسلُكُ سُلوكاً روحِيّاً، فَنَفْتَكِرُ في كُلِّ ما يُرضِيكَ ونَعْمَلُهُ. لأنَّكَ أَنْتَ إنارةُ نُفوسِنا وأجسادِنا أَيُّها المسيحُ الإلهُ، ولَكَ نُرسِلُ المجدَ مَعْ أَبيكَ الّذي لا بَدْءَ لَهُ، وروحِكَ الكُلِّيِّ قُدْسُهُ، الصّالحِ والصّانعِ الحياةِ، الآنَ وكُلَّ أوانٍ، وإلى دهرِ الدّاهرينَ. آمينْ.

 سلام و محبة


----------



## MAJI (10 يونيو 2010)

فحبيت ادرس واتعلم عقيدة المسيحيين واعرف شو اسس اعتقادهن لاني صرت اشك في انو المسيحية هي الديانة الافضل والاكثر انتشاراً 
هل بحثت اخي في كتابهم ؟
باختصار شديد ان اسس اعتقادنا هو شئ واحد هو
                       المحبة
تصرف بمحبة وتعامل مع الاخرين بمحبة
التسامح هو عمل محبة
الاخلاص هو عمل محبة
وكذلك
الامانة 
التواضع
القناعة
التعاون
الاحساس بالاخرين
الصبر
وكل شئ جميل 
                         لان الهنا محبة
اما قولك المسيحية هي الافضل والاكثر انتشارا
اتعرف السبب ؟
لان كل انسان يحتاج الى ماذكرته اعلاه 
لانه يحتاج الى اله محبة
 وشكرا


----------



## الباحث عن النور (10 يونيو 2010)

مرحبا اخواني

بتقدرو تعتبروني ما بعرف اشي بالمسيحية وحابب اتعلمها واتعلم اسسها وقواعدها وشكرا للاخوة الي نصحوني بكتب بس للاسف انا ما عندي اي كتاب ولا عندي اي خلفية بالمسيحية بس متل ما قلتلكم متأثر في المسيحيين ومن كنت ولد صغير كنت احب اسمع جرس الكنيسة واحب احضر الاحتفالات المسيحية وبالاخص المسيرات الي كانو يعملوها بقريتنا بعدة مناسبات انتو اعلم وادرى فيها ..

فانا بدي تعطوني رابط لكتاب او رسائل او اي شي ومرة تانية خدو بعين الاعتبار اني لا اعرف شيئ عن المسيحية وبدي اتعلمها وادرسها من الاساس ومن القواعد الاساسية..

حاولت افكر اني اروح علكنيسة واعرض عليهم الامر بس خفت من اهلي ومن حارتي لانو عنا البلد فيها المسلمين بحارة والمسيحيين بحارة تانية فلو رحت علكنيسة واهلي والمشايخ عرفو اكيد رايحين يعملولي مشاكل..

ارجو انها الصورة اتضحت لكم...

لا اعرف اذا في هون اي مسيحي فلسطيني معكم وبالاخص من منطقة الجليل الي انا منها او حتى يمكن من بلدتي نفسها لان المسيحيين فيها اغلبهم مثقفين ومتعلمين فمحتمل يكون بعض شباب قريتي المسيحيين نشيطين بمنتديات مسيحية..

انا من قرية اسمها اعبلين تقريباً سكانها 10 الاف نسمة نصفهم مسلمين ونصف الاخر مسيحيين


----------



## dimitrios (10 يونيو 2010)

يا أخي,
الرب على الباب يقرع فمن يسمع يفتح له و ها أنت سمعت الباب يقرع و اعرف ان الذي ينمي هو الله
اذا ليس الغارس شيئا ولا الساقي بل الله الذي ينمي.<A name=ver8> 
ثانيا يمكنك البدء بالصلاة البسيطة و طالباً من الله أن يساعدك و يرحمك
و قبل قراءة الكتاب المقدس صلي و إقرأ مبتدئاً من العهد الجديد و هنا في الكتاب المقدس يمكنك أن تبدأ به
ضروري ذهابك للكنيسة فهم يساعدوك كثيراً
سلام و محبة


----------



## tawfik jesus (10 يونيو 2010)

يا هلا يا ابن بلدتي  بالمنتدى معنا  
انا من الناصرة,
وقدامك كل مسيحية المنتدى يساعدوك ,

اذا ممكن ابتدي معك درجة درجة ,
نبدأ بالاله الذي نعبده ,

هو اله محبة, 
انت اكيد سامع كثير عن هاي الكلمة .. محبة محبة .... هذا يحب هذه .. هذا يحب المال ... هذا يحب ابنه .. والكثير حيث معانيها اكثر من عدد استعمالاتها.

ولكن في الحقيقة هنالك نوعا حب ,
الاول: الحب الالهي
الثاني: الحب البشري الساقط (الطماع)

الحب الالهي هو:  الذات للاخر
الحب البشري الساقط هو:  اريد الاخر لأجلي فقط

فألهنا يتميز  بأنه حب الهي كامل , فهو الهني , اسمه المحبة , اي الذات للاخر, حيث يعطي الله من نفسه للاخرين , الاخرين هم نحن , فخلقنا على صورته ومثاله , صورة المحبة ولكن البشر سقط... ورفض هذه المحبة ... كيف رفض هذه المحبة ؟ كل احد فينا يرفض المحبة احياناً ويرفض الله احياناً مثلا عندما تعمل سيئات ... اعمال غير لائقة ...ان تكره الناس ... كل هذه الاعمال انت ترفض المحبة اي ترفض الله اي ترفض ان تكون على صورة ومثال الله

ولكن لان الله يحبنا كما قلت سابقا فهو  اله محبة  ضحى واراد ان نرجع له,
وليس الكثير يرجع له , واتمنى ان تكون انت من الراجعين الذين قبل دعوته بالعودة له, على صورته ومثاله ,
امين.


----------



## tawfik jesus (10 يونيو 2010)

وبالنسبة لعدم قدرتك بالتوجه لكنيسة البلد عندك تقدر تتوجه لكنيسة خارج البلد .. مثلا الناصرة


----------



## الباحث عن النور (10 يونيو 2010)

> tawfik jesus


 
شكرا كتير الك اخوي عهالمعلومات القيمة حول المحبة وانا كتير استفدت منها واهلين فيك وبكل اهل الناصرة حبايبنا 

انشالله شوي شوي اتعلم وافهم المسيحية وبعدها بقوي قلبي وبروح عكنيسة ومتل محضرتك قلت ممكن كنيسة ببلد تانية متل الناصرة مثلا

بس اذا بتسمحلي اخوي انت او اي حدا تاني بالمنتدى يعطيني رابط الي فيه الاسس الاولية للمسيحية متل العهد الجديد الي ذكره الاخوة خليني اقرا شوي فيه وانتقل بعده للاشياء الاوسع وانشالله اينما الحق اتبعه.


----------



## Rosetta (10 يونيو 2010)

*اخ باحث عن النور هيدا رابط الكتاب المقدس 
و ربنا ينور دربك مع المسيح 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/jab/​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 يونيو 2010)

اتفضل يا باحث 
دا الكتاب المقدس .. 
http://www.enjeel.com/

اقرى من العهد الجديد فى الاول .
واسأل عن اى استفسار واحنا معاك .


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (10 يونيو 2010)

mohamd123 قال:


> انا بقي عايز اسال سوال لكل المسيحين ممكن تقولولي ايه هيا اول ايه في كل الاناجيل الستة بتوعكم ومعنى الايه ايبه اوزل ايه لانها في حد ذاتها مصيبا كبيره قوى



هل قرأت قوانين القسم

ام لم تراها

اقرأها 

حتي نجيب عليك

سلام ربي يسوع المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2010)

*



انا بقي عايز اسال سوال لكل المسيحين ممكن تقولولي ايه هيا اول ايه في كل الاناجيل الستة بتوعكم ومعنى الايه ايبه اوزل ايه لانها في حد ذاتها مصيبا كبيره قوى

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 


الاناجيل الستة ؟؟
​


----------



## fredyyy (11 يونيو 2010)

*تم نقل السؤال والمشاركات الخاصة بالمسيحية والتشريع 

وفتح موضوع جديد بالسؤال للأخ / اب هند *

*عل هذا الرابط *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140077*


----------



## الباحث عن النور (11 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين كتير اخواني الكرام عالروابط وانشالله اقرا بالكتاب المقدس واي اشي بتعذر علي انشالله بسألكم


----------



## nooralhuda (16 يونيو 2010)

يا ناس حتجنن عايزة الحقيقة

*علي بركه الله *
*مبروك الجنون مقدماً*
*تم التحرير بواستطي كونك لا تحترم معتقداتنا*


----------



## nooralhuda (16 يونيو 2010)

بس ياريت تكون الاجبات مقنعه 
و بسرعه عشان احنا مستنين نعرف و نعرف الناس كمان


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2010)

*مين الحاجة نور تايهه ولا حاجة يا بنتى*


----------

